# Biber: Missa Salisburgensis other sacred works by Monteverdi



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
other sacred works by Monteverdi

Collegium Vocale 1704 & Collegium 1704, Václav Luks

Genre
Classical
Release Date: 
10th Nov 2017
1080i Full HD

Sound format: PCM Stereo, DTS 5.1

PCM Stereo, DTS 5.1

4/5


----------

